# Auction



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have posted regarding the difficulties we have encounter with beach access here at Cape Hatteras. Just as things were improving with the new NPS management, FWS published a redesignation for critical habitat for the wintering population of the piping plover.

This means that our advocacy group, OBPA will, once again, be spending a bunch of bucks on legal fees and wildlife experts. You can help and maybe find a bargain while doing it. 

An auction board has been set up. All items are donated and all proceeds go directly to OBPA. To bid on items or to donate an item for auction, go to

http://reelbuzz.com/auction/


----------

